# Top ladies fantasies



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

@Ladies out there.....

Based on some advise I read on other threads, and soem responces to my other posts, I am starting to have the discussion with my wife on sharing fantasies with each other. My interest is mostly in better understanding what gets her going, but I will be fiar and share also (which I have no issue with). After the first recent discusison on this, I get the impression my wife is unsure if she can really share with me her true fantasies....as if they would be too dirty or to raw for me or to unusal. 

I told her to google the top female sexual fantasies and that I was sure whe would be happy to see taht likley hers are not out of the norm, but she insists the google results are lame magazie studies and not "real" people. 

Can you ladies share the high level part of yours? Details not really needed (not that I would complain to read details, but not really the pupose of my question), I am really looking for the general idea (example: threesome, sex in public....)


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion.
> *What is NOT Allowed:* Anything that resembles pornography. This could be in the form of pictures, video, or just people posting sex stories. *The purpose of this section is not to arouse others*. Threads deemed for this purpose will be deleted. If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.
> 
> *NO* Posts or threads started just to explore fantasies or for similar reasons; they will be deleted.
> ...


----------

